# Best Credit Card for Business



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Went to pay my tab at my lumber yard yesterday. Not a very big one. Got the owner instead of an employee. Said no more CC in the future please. Cuts into his bottom line another 2%.
> 
> I'm torn. They give me their best discount but the local Lowes still beats them on most things and I get 5% off using my lowes CC. Markup is low enough on lumber that i don't even get a discount o it. I hate not giving them more business but at this stage the lumber yard isn't advantageous unless I'm getting into "building".


That's a tough one. Small yards need guys like you. Our go to local yard does a 5% early pay discount if we pay by the 1st each month on our house acct.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Went to pay my tab at my lumber yard yesterday. Not a very big one. Got the owner instead of an employee. Said no more CC in the future please. Cuts into his bottom line another 2%.
> 
> I'm torn. They give me their best discount but the local Lowes still beats them on most things and I get 5% off using my lowes CC. Markup is low enough on lumber that i don't even get a discount o it. I hate not giving them more business but at this stage the lumber yard isn't advantageous unless I'm getting into "building".



Ask them if they'll take 2% off all their materials you purchase. Then again, if you're only spending less than 5-10k a month with them, you may not be a big enough account for you to really matter to them (I don't know if that's what it's like where you are).

I always use CC for my main material supplier and I also get a discount for paying early/on time.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Ask them if they'll take 2% off all their materials you purchase. Then again, if you're only spending less than 5-10k a month with them, you may not be a big enough account for you to really matter to them (I don't know if that's what it's like where you are).
> 
> I always use CC for my main material supplier and I also get a discount for paying early/on time.


I have a strong connection to them as I used to work there. 

Supposedly they have me on their best discount, which is supposed to be the same as their large home builder which pretty much keeps them afloat.

Generally on most anything I get 5% off. The kicker is I get no discount on special order items or lumber. I don't mind so much about the lumber but I know their margins are high on the special order stuff.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I buy from three different suppliers. Always see who does it cheapest


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> We just opened a business account with US Bank & got their CC. We have a 600-800/month gas bill.Needless to say, all our gas will now go on this card.


Did you have to open an account to get the card or were you looking for a new account?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I put about 20 to 30,000 dollars on my American Express each and every month. I've gotten at least 20 or 30 free plane flights to Delaware where my daughter goes to school. Not to mention how many times it’s paid for a limo to pick her up. So my vote is most definitely the AMX.


----------



## clydebusa (Apr 27, 2014)

Spencer said:


> I use a visa spark business card. I pay a $90/yr fee and get 2% back across the board on everything. Best I could find. I want cash back. Not miles.


I use Spark Capital One also.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I use the Spark Capital One also.Fly miles translate into cash or you can pay for a cruise if you would like.


----------

